# Photobucket



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Is anyone else having their photobucket account forced to the new god aweful interface?

I have tried switching it back to classic/original view but its not having any of it!


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Same. I switched back a few weeks ago but now it's forcing me to stay on their new look site, which is truly horrific and unuser friendly.

I've sent them a message saying I'll be switching to Flckr, but I guess they couldn't care less.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Glad I am not the only one who thinks its actually worse than the original!!


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

im not a fan of it either


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I tried to switch back today and it basically told me to f**k off...

:lol:

don't like the new look either... what's with the 'stories' ****..!?!?


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

I too got all new, all dancing photo bucket, and tbh it's s#*t, but the app on the iPads not to bad tbh.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

The classic look had the link boxes below each image for copying image data. The new site requires navigating to get this info. It's a step backwards.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

And I cannot find for the love of Christ where to multiple select photos and create the link codes!


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Thankfully you can switch back to the old view again.....


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

i cant ???


----------



## tommyzooom (Aug 15, 2009)

nick_mcuk said:


> And I cannot find for the love of Christ where to multiple select photos and create the link codes!


This was my major gripe, Changed back


----------



## M3skins (Apr 25, 2011)

I agree tried adding a load of pics yesterday and had nothing but mider, as mentioned not being able to select multiple picture when uploading and img info not as accessible as before.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

I hate the new Photophuckup as well. Typical when some computer programme gets upgraded for the sake of it, every action seems to involve more mouse clicks than previously for a start. What is it with some computer types, do more mouse clicks mean it's better? "Oh I like my mouse clicks fap fap fap..." It's the same with some upgraded publishing software I had, the new version hid some of the most used functions behind new icons that required a right click to get a whooshy out menu then a left click quick before the whooshy thing beggared off again of it's own accord. Before it was a one left click operation on the icon on the tool bar. "Oh left clicks right clicks whooshy menus fap fap fap".

Winkas.

Photobucket is pretty good overall, but I wish they'd stop beggaring about with it when it already works pretty well. The new jobbie is pants.

Well that's the new year off to a grumpy start anyway :lol:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Not a fan of the new site either. I changed back to the old view a couple of months ago but that then caused all my photos to reorder themselves :wall:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I have been looking at the other options like SmugMug, Flickr and Google Picasa.

None of them seem to offer the facility to multi select and create links to the files in one hit.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Its now let me switch back again to the classic site . I notice the new site is a beta, I hope it improves, it needs to. Its shockingly bad.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

i had been using the beta for a few months,no problems with it

then other day cant open the box to copy img codes etc

so switched back to original and no problems earlier

just getting use to it then it changes ok its a beta version so hopefully they sort all the issues out


----------

